# Ears up since 7 or 8 Weeks



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

My 10 week old pup, Emma's ears have been up since between seven or eight weeks, is this uncommon? And, once they go up are they up for good, I know they go down when they run and stuff, but do I need to worry about them going floppy?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not uncommon, I have never had a puppy who's ears were not up by 12 weeks at the latest..They 'may' flop when teething tho I have never had one do that either..once up they stayed up..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's ears were up around 5 weeks and he's now 8 months and they've never gone soft even while teething


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It varies. 
Sometimes they go up and stay up, sometimes they go back down and do the ear dance.
Hans had 2 litter mates whose ears went up early and stayed up.
His took a while and went through every hilarious phase.
Enjoy your fuzzygator!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD's ears have never been down ever since I have known him. It took actually a few months after getting him before he flattened them in affection. We all cheered when that happened. He is from working lines, maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

My 12 week old had one up at 8 weeks when we picked her up, then it went down, and now at 12 weeks, the other one is up, lol....


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like I should just keep an eye out on the ears, thank you for the speedy response


----------



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mu puppy, Bear's ears were up when he was 8 weeks, now, at 9 weeks, one went floppy again  The first pic is him at 8 weeks, the second, at 9 weeks and the third is just because i thought he looked cute


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My puppy is now 22 weeks old and her ears have been up since 8 weeks of age and have never gone down at all, not even the tips. All of her baby teeth have fallen out and the adult teeth are coming in as replacements. I keep waiting to see if they will go down somewhat, but so far, no changes since I got her at 9 weeks of age.


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder if the working lines have to do with the ears being up, because Emma is from working lines as well and hers have been up since 7 or 8 weeks as well.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

bize13 said:


> I wonder if the working lines have to do with the ears being up, because Emma is from working lines as well and hers have been up since 7 or 8 weeks as well.


ASL's ear tend to be longer and may take longer to get up. WD'd are that way and also thicker. Some think that eating raw bones (chewing action) will encourage them to stay or get up. 
At 9 weeks with ears up he looked like a wolf cub, sooooooooo cute but sooooooooo nice that he is now 8 months old.


----------

